# Choosing a gaming console



## prttal (Jan 17, 2011)

Last year I saw all the three consoles and then thankfully this year the motion control systems for xbox and ps3 were released. But after seeing all these different bundles, I am a little confused 

First of all I have already tried the motion games of all the three and I felt best with Kinect even though it requires room space. I would like to know why is a 250 GB space required in consoles. Would it be any different than the 4GB model.

Wii is already rejected.

I tested Move but I didn't like it. I won't prefer buying multiple controllers for playing multiplayer(with family). Would you still suggest it?


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I had always thought that console gaming was for hard-core gamers (and those who have to decorate their living room with expensive gadgets)...on one hand Move has many games support which can be played wonderfully..Kinect on the other hand is little different. It is more inclined towards wholesome entertainment, atleast it is not for a "gamer" if you understand what I am saying.

Personally I'd go for XBox because of cost. But having PS3 has its advantages in the form of vast game support and a Blu-Ray player among others


----------



## prttal (Jan 18, 2011)

But can you tell me why anybody would require a 250 GB HDD in a console? Would it make any difference in buying a 4 GB model?

As for the Blu-ray player thing of the PS3, the question that arises is that how many movies are in the Blu-ray format?
And, Are they affordable? By the time, the blu-ray discs become cheaper the blu-ray/dvd players' prices will also come down. By that time, Sony would have released PS 4, 5 or 6.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 18, 2011)

hehe u r right.but then again, if you have that kind of money to purchase a machine worth 16K (I am talking about PS3-120GB here) just to play games...then IMHO you can afford blu-ray discs which costs INR 500 upwards because I also assume that you already have a huge LCD TV to connect your console to 
Nowadays nearly all movies come in blu-ray at the same time when production house decides to launch movie in dvd...But I haven't seen any Indian movie on blu-ray..that's different story.
Just try to watch any movie on blu-ray, you will forget dvd/dvd-rip!

HDD space is used to save games that you might purchase online. It is always handy to have more space... 



As I said earlier, if I were to purchase a console, I 'd go for XBox. Games for XBox as well as the console itself is cheap and easily available.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Wrong

Ps3 and xbox360 titles are similarly priced. Infact ps3 platinum titles are cheaper.

In my opinion ps3 will be much better if you have a good pc. Ps3 exclusives are unmatched.Xbox 360 exclusives don't even hold a candle to them. The base models of both consoles are almost similarly priced and ps3 is definitely a better buy as you get a hdd and blue ray player out of the box. And don't forget the games and jailbreak.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Wrong
> 
> Ps3 and xbox360 titles are similarly priced. Infact ps3 platinum titles are cheaper.
> 
> In my opinion ps3 will be much better if you have a good pc. Ps3 exclusives are unmatched.Xbox 360 exclusives don't even hold a candle to them. The base models of both consoles are almost similarly priced and ps3 is definitely a better buy as you get a hdd and blue ray player out of the box. And don't forget the games and jailbreak.




Agreed..
Plus the PS3 is more future proof as developers have said that they have used the full power of the xbox so they are inclining towards PS3 for development.

Also since Microsoft has said there wont be a new hardware for xbox in the next 5 yrs I do believe that the PS3 is much more future proof.
And think about it man
The price you will pay for Kinect (10,000) you can get 3 move controllers (3500 for starter pack and 2000 for a move controller)
You can get even more as you can see..

Also multiplayer is awesome and PS3 Gives it free of cost....

In short don't buy Xbox....
But yeah Xbox controller is kinda AWESOME!!!


----------



## Baker (Jan 28, 2011)

good LCD tv is  a must factor for ps3......?
am planning to buy either ps3/xbox360.. but am having CRT tv.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2011)

As said by gagan, XBox games are priced lesser than PS3 and everyone know, Sony asks for Premium price for its products.

I'd prefer Xbox over PS3 any day, apart from the fact of Blu-Ray.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

How big is it ?

And I agree with Vickybat's post.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *The base models of both consoles are almost similarly priced* and ps3 is definitely a better buy as you get a hdd and blue ray player out of the box.


Incorrect. The base model of the 360 is the Arcade version, which retails for 11.9k and you won't find any current PS3 model for that price, or anything even close to it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2011)

@ Ethan hunt

You're right buddy. I forgot about the arcade model. But it comes without harddrive. Imo ps3 120gb @ 16k is a wonderful buy considering the exclusives it has to offer. Ps3 can be used a great media player to watch hd content .

And ps move is more of a hardcore controller with lots of game support unlike kinect which is basically a mainstream controller.

And ps3 harddrive is actually a standard 2.5inch hdd used in laptops. So it can be swapped for a larger capacity hdd easily and unlike the xbox 360 which has a proprietary harddisk and are very costly.


----------



## prttal (Feb 6, 2011)

Talking about space for saved games, how much would you require for an average saved game?
Then, about future-proof no technology is future proof. When PS3 was released many people immediately bought it. In a few months Sony released the PS3 Slim.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 6, 2011)

prttal said:


> Talking about space for saved games, how much would you require for an average saved game?


Merely in KB's. You'll need additional space for some games which require mandatory installs, game demos, DLC's and PSN games. Also HD movies and songs, if you plan to use it as a media hub.



prttal said:


> Then, about future-proof no technology is future proof. When PS3 was released many people immediately bought it. In a few months Sony released the PS3 Slim.


It usually happens with every Sony console. The latter launches are to iron out a few shortcomings/issues experienced in the initial launch SKU's.


----------



## cooljeba (Feb 7, 2011)

well all depends on your budget..

PS3 has the best hardware compared to XBOX
XBOX has good collections of games
PS3 has more exclusive games
xbox has good online multiplayer support.. though it is paid..
ps3 has blu ray..


----------



## prttal (Feb 8, 2011)

Now one thing about support. Do both Microsoft and Sony provide proper support?


----------

